# Nissan Motorcycle ?



## NeedsFixing (Apr 11, 2009)

Has Nissan ever made a motorcycle? I can't find it if they did.

Anyone hear any rumors on if they ever will? I'd buy one.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't believe Nissan ever did, but then again, they own Suzuki. With that logic, why would they? Nissan did, ironically, manufacture engines specifically for fork-lifts, industrial applications, boats (yes, boats), and even have a separate diesel line. I wouldn't mind seeing a Nissan-powered motorcycle one of these days.


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

Technically Nissan can make motocycle but actually only Honda and Suzuki are able to product both motocycle and car with success commercially.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Triumph, BMW, and Peugeot have also had success with both motorcycles and cars, but they are European not Japanese.


----------

